# supplement for owners manual



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

*budd*

From when and where did this supplement come?


----------



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a LS in manual transaxle and it says either a flatbed or dollys.... so same here.

Burt


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

It came from GM. I pitched mine, I will never flat tow my car.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I thought that was pretty much the norm. for all front wheel drive automatics. The flat tow prohibition has been in the owner's manual for every one I have owned. You also can't rear tow it with the front wheels on the ground, you have to dolly the fronts in that situation. 

Jim


----------



## AT Ecocruiser (Aug 20, 2011)

*Supplement*

Yes, I have an AT Eco & my manual says to flatbed tow it and ensure all four wheels are up off the ground.


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

My manual for my LT auto says to flat tow it in neutral with the #22 fuse removed and the key in ACC position. That's what I'm doing.


----------



## stevenm (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes I got it in the mail today


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

There was a thread here where a guy was towing his Cruze behind the motor home. I didn't believe it at first but the owner was under the impression that it was OK if he pulled a certain fuse. Maybe GM decided to clear it up.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

I got ours.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> It came from GM. I pitched mine, I will never flat tow my car.


I agree. You're asking for trouble flat towing.

There's a recall / new owner's manual page GM is sending to everyone. Apparently people have followed their owner's manual when towing automatics on all for wheels in neutral and this has cause internal damage to their trannies. The fix, a new manual page for everyone!


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Can't wait to see the level of frustration in some people whom bought this car specifically to tow it...


----------



## budd (Apr 12, 2011)

dennisu said:


> *budd*
> 
> From when and where did this supplement come?


 it came from chevy


----------



## i20sailor (May 12, 2011)

limited360 said:


> Can't wait to see the level of frustration in some people whom bought this car specifically to tow it...


This is exactly the issue! Many cars can be towed 4 wheels down and this was a requirement when we bought our Cruze. I will be calling GM today to discuss.


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

All I'm gonna say is that this should have been obvious...

After all, weren't Sam's parents towing their Cruze on some sort of trailer in Transformers 3...? Hahaha.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

For those who didn't get it yet, I posted a copy of the letter here:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...-dinghy-towing-anyone-else-get-letter-gm.html

Sorry for the other thread; I should've checked here first.

Not that I ever planned on towing my Cruze, but clearly some have and messed up their transmissions.


----------



## i20sailor (May 12, 2011)

Just talked to Chevy Customer Service. They offered to reimburse me for the purchase of a tow dolly up to $1500. They will need proof of purchase of the dolly, proof of ownership of a motorhome and proof that you are the first owner of the Cruze. Overall, I guess this is pretty fair eventhough its not my choice of towing method.


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

When I bought my 2012 from the dealer, the salesman gave me the insert.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

LucyCruze said:


> All I'm gonna say is that this should have been obvious...
> 
> After all, weren't Sam's parents towing their Cruze on some sort of trailer in Transformers 3...? Hahaha.


Haha, they were towing a Cruze in Transformers 3. I totally missed that one. Probably cause I wasn't on the market looking for a car at that time. I'm guessing the front wheels were up on a dolly.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Got my letter today, surprised someone in the transmission division of GM hadn't thought of this before


----------



## WendellRV (Aug 25, 2011)

There is quite a discussion on the RV.NET forum. So far about 9 of us were assured over and over that the 2011 6 speed auto was flat towable. Most of us have spent significant money to add the hardware for towing, $1900 myself. Seems Chev customer service gives a different story to every caller. My story was that the letter was not a recall, but just an advisory. That GM sent it to give them time to figure out the problem. We have suggested GM add an oil circulation pump that is a common solution to transmissions that cannot be towed with the engine off. At least four of us traded in cars we ready liked so that we did not have to dolly. (If you are young or have no dolly experience around camp grounds, you might not appreciate the value of flat towing).


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

FWIW, I pulled out my owner's manual (I got my '11 Cruze in November of 2010), and yeah, they really screwed up. The original page of the owner's manual (page 10-81) states: 



> When dinghy towing a vehicle with an automatic transmission,
> the vehicle should be run at the beginning of each day and at each RV fuel stop for about five minutes. This will ensure proper lubrication of transmission components.


So there was definitely, in writing, a statement in the manual that it could be done so long as you ran the engine here and there. Guess that didn't work out.


----------



## i20sailor (May 12, 2011)

Attached pic says it all.


----------



## Cruz-ieux (Aug 18, 2011)

*Towable with 4 wheels on the grounds*



WendellRV said:


> There is quite a discussion on the RV.NET forum. So far about 9 of us were assured over and over that the 2011 6 speed auto was flat towable. Most of us have spent significant money to add the hardware for towing, $1900 myself. Seems Chev customer service gives a different story to every caller. My story was that the letter was not a recall, but just an advisory. That GM sent it to give them time to figure out the problem. We have suggested GM add an oil circulation pump that is a common solution to transmissions that cannot be towed with the engine off. At least four of us traded in cars we ready liked so that we did not have to dolly. (If you are young or have no dolly experience around camp grounds, you might not appreciate the value of flat towing).


 I got the letter from GM today, I just bought my Cruze Lt turbo 011 last April and got a base plate installed for $1,200. plus other cost. Very disapointed with the attitude of GM to do not respect the warranty on transmission if towed on four wheels. I do not want a doly, I will keep negotiating to have my rights respected as they were when I bought my car (clearly indicate in the book that it was towable on four wheels on grounds) Please keep me posted with any success\develop. on your side. email to : [email protected] Thanks


----------



## Cruz-ieux (Aug 18, 2011)

scaredpoet said:


> FWIW, I pulled out my owner's manual (I got my '11 Cruze in November of 2010), and yeah, they really screwed up. The original page of the owner's manual (page 10-81) states:
> 
> 
> 
> So there was definitely, in writing, a statement in the manual that it could be done so long as you ran the engine here and there. Guess that didn't work out.


 Hi- I just got the letter from GM today (Aug.29-011) I confirm that on Page 10-96 in the french version of the owner manuel it is clearly mentionned that the car (automatic 6 speed transm.) is towable with the four wheels on ground...GM is realy unhonest by trying to remove the warranty on the transmission for the owners that have bought their car with the idea of towing it behind their RV, its my case and my salesman confirmed me that it was always very clear to him in my negociation that the car was purchased for that needs. Very disapointing, will continue to press for my rights to be respected. Keep me posted with any succes\developments on your side. Good luck


----------



## Cruz-ieux (Aug 18, 2011)

hi- Same problem since I got the letter from GM. Although the base plate is all installed, I have not yet tow my car since I expect to get on the road by mid october. Did you had occasion to tow yours and how was your experience. I had the same instructions (4wheels down and removed No22) .Please keep me posted with any success\development on your side ....I will do the same. Thanks


----------



## Cruz-ieux (Aug 18, 2011)

limited360 said:


> Can't wait to see the level of frustration in some people whom bought this car specifically to tow it...


I got the letter to day, Very frustrating. If GM gave wrong instructions in the owner books they have to correct it and live with the problems it may have caused.....I bough this car (Cruze Lt 011) with clearly stating that it was for towing on four wheels on grounds and I expect GM will respect their advertisement\instructions as it was indicated in the book. Keep me posted with any success\devel. on your side


----------



## justcruisn (Aug 20, 2011)

I have towed mine, 2 trips totalling 600 miles, with no adverse issues. I drove the Cruze several blocks, about 7 minutes, before hooking up the tow bar, never exceeded 60 mph, and stopped about ever 100-150 miles and ran the engine again. On returning home from the 2nd trip, we found the "letter" in our mailbox. I am completely and totally disappointed and have a strong fear that we will get hosed by GM on this. If it is not towable, they need to make it towable, or they are breaching their contract with me. If they refuse, they will need to totally reimburse me my purchase cost, and what it cost me to outfit it with baseplates, wiring, etc. If you notice, the Cruze owner's manual is in it's 3rd printing. They had plenty of time to discover this issue, now they need to make it right for those of us who are victims of their mistake.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

justcruisn said:


> I have towed mine, 2 trips totalling 600 miles, with no adverse issues. I drove the Cruze several blocks, about 7 minutes, before hooking up the tow bar, never exceeded 60 mph, and stopped about ever 100-150 miles and ran the engine again. On returning home from the 2nd trip, we found the "letter" in our mailbox. I am completely and totally disappointed and have a strong fear that we will get hosed by GM on this. If it is not towable, they need to make it towable, or they are breaching their contract with me. If they refuse, they will need to totally reimburse me my purchase cost, and what it cost me to outfit it with baseplates, wiring, etc. If you notice, the Cruze owner's manual is in it's 3rd printing. They had plenty of time to discover this issue, now they need to make it right for those of us who are victims of their mistake.


 I am wondering if you will not encounter issues because you are essentially following the initial instructions. I hope that is the case. 
Perhaps GM is now just saying "don't do it" because they know most will not be as diligent as yourself, and just tow it without a warm up.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

SilverCruzer said:


> I am wondering if you will not encounter issues because you are essentially following the initial instructions. I hope that is the case.
> Perhaps GM is now just saying "don't do it" because they know most will not be as diligent as yourself, and just tow it without a warm up.


That's what I suspect... If they were advertising that, they obviously tested it pretty extensively... I suspect that they were getting people who bought it as "flat-towable" without RTFM and towed for a week straight, coast to coast, and went to start their car and the trans didn't work...

Mike


----------



## justcruisn (Aug 20, 2011)

*Dingy tow*



SilverCruzer said:


> I am wondering if you will not encounter issues because you are essentially following the initial instructions. I hope that is the case.
> Perhaps GM is now just saying "don't do it" because they know most will not be as diligent as yourself, and just tow it without a warm up.


I have not towed it since receiving the safety recall notice...only before I was notified of any issues. I took precautions as prescribed in the owner's manual. I will not tow it again unless this is resolved.


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

Bought my Cruze with auto to replace a Sunfire auto that was towed for 11 years without a problem. Baseplate and wiring done to enable towing but not leaving for extensive road trip until end of Sept. so just waiting for word from GM what they are going to do to resolve condition. Am not averse to having a Remco lube pump or axle disconnect installed by them as either would work. Remco is still out on the feasibility of installing a pump but I am sure they would love to find out that it works.


----------



## rehtaf (Jun 17, 2011)

Just to let everyone know ,GM is in the process of buying my Cruze back, replacing with Equinox No real details yet but they called and said they will repurchase


----------



## i20sailor (May 12, 2011)

rehtaf said:


> Just to let everyone know ,GM is in the process of buying my Cruze back, replacing with Equinox No real details yet but they called and said they will repurchase


Who are you working this through? I have been in contact with Customer Assistance and first they offered to reimburse a dolly, then I was shifted to a regional person who retracted this offer in favor of 2 monthly car payments (much lower value). From what I can tell, they are of no help and I need to find another avenue.


----------



## tubaernie (Sep 6, 2011)

I picked up my Cruze Aug15th. Gave my Saturn Tow Vehicle to my Grandson. Did all the research, even looked in the Owners Manuel. and it tells you how to hook up the Auto Cruze so you can Flat Tow 4 wheels down. 
Picked the car up Aug 15th. Aug 29th paid $845 to get a base plate and wiring installed . August 30th I got a call from a friend of mine. He told me Chevy decided that (after a year on the road) the car IS NOT FLAT TOWABLE . I called Chevy Warranty and they said the letters went out to Cruze owners. The dealer knew this a week ago. I was told the salesman was on vacation. A warranty rep will contact me. Got a call from the Chevy area district manager. 
They are offering Cruze owners a $1,500 check towards the purchase of a tow dolly. You can't by one for less than $2400. I had one for a year in 1999. (hated it, don't want another one). They will buy the car back. ( at the used car rate ?) It's 2 weeks old and has 700 miles on it. They will let me trade up to a Chevy Equinox. (at what cost to me another $5,000 ?) Or even swap into a new Chevy Sonic. (it has the same transmission as the Cruze). What about my cost to install the base plate in the Cruze ? All the offers have been oral. I wrote the DM and said I want a face to face so I can get all his offers on paper. (don't forget I am dealing with a car salesman here). So far no response. My feeling is they don't want to put any offers in writing and don't want to pay out any money.
I'm leaving on a month long vacation in October in my motor home. In a way I am lucky. I have a 2006 Malibu that is Flat Towable. I ordered the base plate. I'll have it ready to tow next week.
My offer to Chevy. I'll keep the Cruze and $2400 (reasonable cost of a tow dolly), $845 money I spent to put base plate on Cruze, $360 cost to remove base plate and wiring from cruze. Total $3500. The DM wants me to wait until mid Oct when the Sonic comes out before I make a decision. What is Chevy offering other Cruze owners who purchased a Cruze to Flat Tow ?


----------



## tsc (Sep 11, 2011)

Messages are still inconsistent. I am in the process of buying a manual Eco- had one dealer in oregon tell me the autos were towable- but the manuals weren't I have had two other dealers tell me the other way around- found one I liked local to seattle and went to look at it- they had the addendum to the owners manual saying the auto's were not towable- but the manuals are. I am also getting some kind of doc that says the manuals are towable when we pick it up Wednesday.


----------



## onourway (Sep 27, 2011)

*Towing a Cruze 4 down*



dennisu said:


> My manual for my LT auto says to flat tow it in neutral with the #22 fuse removed and the key in ACC position. That's what I'm doing.


*Are you still towing? I never received a letter. Bought the car in Late July*


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

Has gmpp changed there deductable rules currently I bought and agreed on total plus zero deductable and now dealer said gmpp doesn't offer zero deductable just 100 or 200? Is this true??? Who do I need to call to confirm this. I live in canada vancouver bc gmpp canada website says it still offer 0,100,200 deductable


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

You have your book? Mine is in a safe place. You may need to show them the website but the service paperwork says it somewhere as the one lady usually reads it off for people as I wait my turn to check in for appointments.


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes i have the paper work that says zero deductible I have all the proof I need. I'll need to contact gmpp myself and make sure that what the manager at my local dealer said to me is true.


----------

